# Font Book won't add some fonts



## stillblue (Dec 5, 2006)

Sometimes when I try to add fonts to Fontbook, they don't take. This happens with about 30% of the fonts I try to install. It doesn't even open an install box. Yet when I go onto my other Mac to install the same font, there's no problem. I've tried dragging the font off the cd and onto the hard drive to install it and still nothing. Any ideas what I can do?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Dec 5, 2006)

in font book, go File > Validate File...  then find the folnt you want.  it will run dignostics on any amount of fonts, and ask you what to do.


----------



## stillblue (Dec 5, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:


> in font book, go File > Validate File...  then find the folnt you want.  it will run dignostics on any amount of fonts, and ask you what to do.



I don't have Validate File under the File menu on my Font Book. Just "Add Fonts..." "Remove Fonts" "New Collection" "Remove Collection" "Show Font File" and "Close"


----------



## eric2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

stillblue said:


> I don't have Validate File under the File menu on my Font Book. Just "Add Fonts..." "Remove Fonts" "New Collection" "Remove Collection" "Show Font File" and "Close"



What version of OS X are you running? I have 10.4, and it's on here. Possibly a new feature with Tiger. 

Speaking of which, what version of OS X is this "other mac" running?


----------



## stillblue (Dec 6, 2006)

I have 10.3.9 on both Macs. I guess Validating is a new feature.


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 6, 2006)

Upgrade your FontExplorer to the latest version. Might be your issue.


----------



## stillblue (Dec 7, 2006)

Natobasso said:


> Upgrade your FontExplorer to the latest version. Might be your issue.



I don't have FontExplorer, just Font Book.


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 7, 2006)

Ditch FontBook immediately. It's not suited for more than 3000 fonts (you think you have fewer than this but you most likely have much more!).

Download FontExplorer for free and you'll never regret it.
http://www.linotype.com/fontexplorerX?PHPSESSID=1b355257703ce3f2dca41e6deabe1603


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 7, 2006)

stillblue said:


> I have 10.3.9 on both Macs. I guess Validating is a new feature.



Validate Font is part of 10.4. Go here and search for the words 'validate font'. 
http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/fontbook/


----------



## stillblue (Dec 7, 2006)

I will be getting Suitcase Fusion. Hopefully I won't experience this problem again. Thanks for the help. Perhaps an OS upgrade will happen later.


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 7, 2006)

I would highly discourage getting Suitcase Fusion. My old boss used it at her next job (my company was downsized!) and they scrapped it because of compatibility issues.


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 7, 2006)

No further updates are planned for OS X 10.3.9...


----------

